# Spike's Christmas shoot



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some Christmas photos of spike (and a little birdie) hope you enjoy them 
Keeps him from the keyboard sometimes
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/2081848540/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/2081066803/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/2081854686/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/2081857854/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/2081060131/in/photostream/


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Beautiful photos - I love all your photos, they're all so clear and gorgeous.

I love the one with Spike and the candy cane.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You take wonderful photos!  What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thank you. I use a Nikon D200 and an sb800 flash with a light sphere on top


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/2081854686/in/photostream/ is my favorite! Spike is looking great!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike looks very handsome in his photo shoot, great pic's


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gummycarebear/2081854686/in/photostream/ is my favorite! Spike is looking great!


 Thanks, Spike was very grumpy after his photo shoot and he was biting alot. Models they are so moody


----------



## Serenity (Aug 16, 2007)

The candy cane one is my favourite too. I like the sparkly lights in the background. It's a very Christmas-y feel.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great photos, and congrats on keeping him to pose like that 
He is such a good model


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I doubt my camera has those abilities but I love tha candy cane shot..any way I can try it with a Kodak CX6330? Should I reduce the expousure and use macro with fill flash? HELP!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Beautiful pictures.

What a good little model.


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow! What a beautiful boy. His Christmas pictures are great!


----------



## Sarin (Oct 16, 2007)

Wow! Amazing pictures - What camera did you use?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sarin said:


> Wow! Amazing pictures - What camera did you use?


Look on the first page for the answer


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> I doubt my camera has those abilities but I love tha candy cane shot..any way I can try it with a Kodak CX6330? Should I reduce the expousure and use macro with fill flash? HELP!


 Make sure you have enough light and hold Baby or Ziggy far enough away from the tree (so the tree won't be in focus) and use a small apeture like 4.5 or even 5.6 work well. And for shutter speed I would try 125 or if you have to a 60th of a Second any slower and you will need a tripod. If your camera does not have manual I would try macro or portrait. Try some with and with out flash to see which one's you like. And don't forget to post your results  good luck


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks! I'll give it a try at my moms house!


----------

